# G37 Sedan MS8 full system install



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

well, here's my setup in my G37 sedan:
oem nav headunit
MS-8
JBL 660 GTi tweeters in the doors with 300 watts from bridged alpine PDX-F6.
JBL 660 GTi midbass in the doors with 300 watts from bridged Alpine PDX-F6.
CDT 3" in oem center channel location with 300 watts from bridged Alpine PDX-F6. (to be replaced with JBL P462 4" coax as soon as i can whack out a larger hole in the center)
Aurasound MR52 coaxials in stock rear doors with passive crossover and 150 watts per side.
2 SI BM mkII subs with 1200 watts from an alpine PDX-M12 in a sealed box in the trunk. 

managed to find a used oem amp, so i disassembled it and removed the stock harness plug from the amp, and then had the shop solder wires to the pins so that it would be a true plug-and-play setup without cutting a single factory wire. 

pics:
setup









1/0 wire run from 200 amp CB at battery.









oem Bose amp. this is where the MS8 will be mounted.









making oem interface plug using old Bose amp input plug. this let me use the stock wiring for all speaker connections and also the nice low level ablanced outputs from the OEM nav unit. very clean!










MS8 installed where oem amp used to be.









some sound deadening on rear seat. still have some vibrations which make bass localization all too easy. need to add more. that will be coming next.










deadened front door.









JBL 660GTi woofer in front door on custom made baffles.











well, that's all i have. doing more tuning, the center channel needs to be redone as i did not let the shop hack the existing center to fit a larger one. however, i will fit one in there next chance i get. rear deck needs more sound deadening. other than that, the car is a BEAST. incredible dynamics and i love the MS8.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: G37 Sedan MS8 system install*

amp stack. the PDX amps make a TON of power and are very small. so far i LOVE them! 









trunk with trim panels installed. yes, i lost some trunk space for the subs and amplifier stack, but, i still kept my spare tire


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

NO SHEET, that is a TON of power! They must have been having a sale
on those amps.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice setup. 

Suggestion and question........

With such a big opening for the door speaker, is it possible to move it further forward then the center of the opening? Or does the grill not allow for that?

Also I'm curious as to how the new PDX amps treat electrical systems. Especially with the big PDX. Any obvious current shortage while the car is on?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the grille on the door card is quite small, barely bigger than a 6.5"


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> Suggestion and question........
> 
> ...


the speaker is behind the grille. and the PDX amps so far have not done anything noteworthy to the electrical system. stock alternator. have not been BLASTING it, just played it LOUD both with the car running and not. other than the loud music. i cannot tell that there is anything going on. the 200A circuitbreaker has not activated yet. i'm very pleased.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Waiting for pics of the tweets integration. 

Kelvin


----------



## specc00 (Jan 6, 2011)

nice set up you have going.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Waiting for pics of the tweets integration.
> 
> Kelvin


did not use the waveguides (yet). they are in the doors where the midrange drivers were. wil see what i can do to get them installed with the waveguides, but so far, things sound very good indeed.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> NO SHEET, that is a TON of power! They must have been having a sale
> on those amps.


watts are cheap! and better to have too many than too few


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Similar to what i am going to do to compete in stock class. Gonna do a few tweaks. Very clean


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Love the amp stack. Looks like mine but you have one more amp...bastard. I'm only using 10 of the 12 channels I have.

And you loving those JBLs? Damn nice speakers.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Love the amp stack. Looks like mine but you have one more amp...bastard. I'm only using 10 of the 12 channels I have.
> 
> And you loving those JBLs? Damn nice speakers.


getting everything tuned in. i wish that the crossover setting and channel ID were easier to do on the MS8. but everything is coming along nicely. the JBL GTI's are really sweet. it's hard to tell how loud things are as there is no audible cue that things are distorting. makes things seem not as loud as they really are. you just keep on moving closer and closer to the stage. they're damn Awesome! 

just need to get the rear deck rattles sorted and a better center channel (i did not put in the JBL 4" coax, as it would have required cutting of the dash, so i opted for a cdt 3" i had on hand. that's gonna change to the planned JBL coax next week, the center really is the anchor of the MS8, so i will invest the energy to do it right). the PDX amps are a real eye opener. even stacked 4 high they do not get very warm at all even after half hour LOUD jam / tuning sessions with the trunk closed. they REALLY deliver! frickin' LOVE those amps!!


----------



## dvc (Mar 28, 2009)

you could put 12''s in those door holes :O


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

dvc said:


> you could put 12''s in those door holes :O


probably. but to get them in there with a properly built enclosure would be a huge PITA. also, based on Andy's comments, there's not much to be gained by putting subs up front with the MS8. i had been considering putting the 2118H 8" in there and see what happens. might still do that. 

p.s.
there's not a lot of depth to be had in those doors. even though it comes with 10's from the factory, it's getting something to fit the depth, not the diameter, that's the problem ... had been thinking Exile 10's or such, but, the cost and complexity made the 6"ers a no brainer. and these suckers are STOUT!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

vactor said:


> probably. but to get them in there with a properly built enclosure would be a huge PITA. also, based on Andy's comments, there's not much to be gained by putting subs up front with the MS8. i had been considering putting the 2118H 8" in there and see what happens. might still do that.
> 
> p.s.
> there's not a lot of depth to be had in those doors. even though it comes with 10's from the factory, it's getting something to fit the depth, not the diameter, that's the problem ... had been thinking Exile 10's or such, but, the cost and complexity made the 6"ers a no brainer. and these suckers are STOUT!!


You need to do your homework... The JBL 2118H doesn't work IB in doors. They need a sealed alignment - sealed not leaky sealed  

Sold my pair long ago coz I couldn't install them in my kicks. 

Kelvin


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great so far. Subscribed for updates. Great car, great selection of equipment.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

ReloadedSS said:


> Looks great so far. Subscribed for updates. Great car, great selection of equipment.


thanks. updates in the next week or so, but nothing major. new center channel and sound deadening and then tuning again. then again, i still need a big brake kit too :O


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

a nice set of Dynaudio MW182's fit perfectly in the doors without mods or special enclosure.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

SQ Stang said:


> a nice set of Dynaudio MW182's fit perfectly in the doors without mods or special enclosure.


yes they will. as will the illusion audio ND8's and other great 8's. but i don't want to do a 3 way setup in the front, and the MS8 is not designed to do a 3 way setup and there really aren't any 8's that do a 2 way well. unless i want to et a tweeter to cross over at about 1400 hz, not recommended. with the MS8, there's no real reason for large drivers up front.


----------



## jmil1974 (Dec 24, 2007)

vactor said:


> yes they will. as will the illusion audio ND8's and other great 8's. but i don't want to do a 3 way setup in the front, and the MS8 is not designed to do a 3 way setup and there really aren't any 8's that do a 2 way well. unless i want to et a tweeter to cross over at about 1400 hz, not recommended. with the MS8, there's no real reason for large drivers up front.


Since when is "because you can" not a legit reason on THIS forum????


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

jmil1974 said:


> Since when is "because you can" not a legit reason on THIS forum????


too true!! now that i have the main parts installed, switching drivers will be a lot easier than anything else, so 8's or 10's might be forthcoming, but we will see. so far i am damn happy with the GTi setup!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

3way+sub, center, rears can be done quite easily and I think would work beautifully in your car. 

It has an even better speaker layout then BMWs. Wider and further mounted midbass. Higher and further mounted midrange, which are also closer to the tweeter so that you don't need TA on the 4 channel amp that is needed to further crossover and amplify those 4 drivers since the MS-8 can only provice those bands 2 channels.

Although in your case you would need different amps that can do HP/LP in the tweeters range. You would also need to enclose either the midbass or the midrange in the door, since they can't share the same enclosure. Midrange would be easier I would think.

If I had that car, I'd do that in a heart beat.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> 3way+sub, center, rears can be done quite easily and I think would work beautifully in your car.
> 
> It has an even better speaker layout then BMWs. Wider and further mounted midbass. Higher and further mounted midrange, which are also closer to the tweeter so that you don't need TA on the 4 channel amp that is needed to further crossover and amplify those 4 drivers since the MS-8 can only provice those bands 2 channels.
> 
> ...


can't do that if i want the MS8 to have full control over all the processing, which is the whole reason to use the MS8, unless i went with some coaxial speakers, but then the selection would be difficult ... again, i think that as it is the setup is pretty good, and Andy would probably agree. if there was a way to get the MS8 to do a 3 way plus center, rears and sub, i'd do it. but that is not possible in the current MS8 release.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

vactor said:


> can't do that if i want the MS8 to have full control over all the processing, which is the whole reason to use the MS8, unless i went with some coaxial speakers, but then the selection would be difficult ... again, i think that as it is the setup is pretty good, and Andy would probably agree. if there was a way to get the MS8 to do a 3 way plus center, rears and sub, i'd do it. but that is not possible in the current MS8 release.


The MS-8 will have full control over all the processing because it will still be controlling all the acoustic properties in that setup that need to be controlled.

It is possible, if you setup it up the say I described. I asked Andy about that scenarios years ago and he's also echoed it countless times since then in the MS-8 thread. You crossover the tweeter and midrange after, from one MS-8 channel and you send one channel to the midbass, then let the MS-8 TA between the component and the midbass. There is no need to do any other fine tuning between the midrange and the tweeter other then crossover since the MS-8 will treat them as one point source. 

It's the same principle as your center channel. They are so close together that the crossover (ie passive in your case) is all that is needed even though it's two speakers like the door would have.

Not saying this because I think you should do it, jsut so that you or anyone else reading this know it can and is how it is done. If you like your setup, that's fine.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

vactor said:


> can't do that if i want the MS8 to have full control over all the processing, which is the whole reason to use the MS8, unless i went with some coaxial speakers, but then the selection would be difficult ... again, i think that as it is the setup is pretty good, and Andy would probably agree. if there was a way to get the MS8 to do a 3 way plus center, rears and sub, i'd do it. but that is not possible in the current MS8 release.


Andy says it's fine to use a passive Xover between the tweet and the midrange. Above 2kHz, it's IID dominant, therefore having tweets Highpassed around 4kHz won't need T/A. 3 way + center + rears + subs is possible with the MS-8 - actually recommended for a better soundstage (please read Doitor's thread) 

Kelvin


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i will continue to tune and report back, especially after the new center channel gets put in. a 3 way setup sounds intriguing. best bet would be a nice set in the kicks, 8's in the doors and a similar rear setup. would not be all THAT difficult  the nice thing about this hobby is, there's always more to play with


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

vactor said:


> i will continue to tune and report back, especially after the new center channel gets put in. a 3 way setup sounds intriguing. best bet would be a nice set in the kicks, 8's in the doors and a similar rear setup. would not be all THAT difficult  the nice thing about this hobby is, there's always more to play with


Yup. And the mids that would fit are typical have very very small enclosures so you could put them in a test box and see which location you like best. It's not like a large midbass/midrange where you pretty much have to hope it comes out OK.

Also, a good thing about midbass only in your lower the door panel is that those frequencies are not affect by grills of smaller then the cone diameter opening. Which allows for a larger driver then if you needed to also put out midrange through there, which typically does diffract in those locations. You can even throw your leg in front of the grill and it won't affect the sound when only midbass is playing through there.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

if i decide to change speakers, my future setup would only be a change in the fronts. i would use the 508GTi coaxials in the kick panels, Illusion Audio ND8 8" mids in the doors, and everything else as it is ...  i'll run it by the shop and see what they say. but so far i see no reason for it. but then again, i am sure there will be an itch that needs scratching in the summer LOL. in the meantime, first things first. center channel upgrade and rear deck sound deadening


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love the build!!!Im doing a 09 G37s sedan myself with a Audison BitOne, My question is does your nav voice and handsfree still work. I wasn't sure if te head-unit controlled it or the processing was done in the Bose amplifier.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the audio processing comes from the amplifier (all of the Bose BS EQ etc), but the control functions all come from the headunit, so the navigation and voice all still work perfectly.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice!!! I'm glad to see someone else using and loving the v2 PDX amps! I'm only going by memory, but didn't the manual say not to stack more than 3 of them though? Might want to keep an eye on that in the summer. :surprised:

Anyway, keep it up! I love the G37's... might get one myself in a few years!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

kvndoom said:


> Nice!!! I'm glad to see someone else using and loving the v2 PDX amps! I'm only going by memory, but didn't the manual say not to stack more than 3 of them though? Might want to keep an eye on that in the summer. :surprised:
> 
> Anyway, keep it up! I love the G37's... might get one myself in a few years!


it did. an yeah, i will be keeping an eye on them. after about 90 minutes of beating the crap out of the system the amps were pretty cool to the touch (much to my surprise). these suckers rock. although, i am contemplating using 8 of the M12 monoblocks, one for each speaker LOL ...


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

vactor said:


> the audio processing comes from the amplifier (all of the Bose BS EQ etc), but the control functions all come from the headunit, so the navigation and voice all still work perfectly.


Thank you my friend...I will make sure my installer takes plenty of pics of my install to share...off topic a bit but what Big Brake Kit are you looking at....I looked at Project MU...at 10k they will stay in Japan for that price


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i am just going to get the Akebono factory 14" set (the G37x comes with ****ty small 12" brakes. why car companies do this kind of ****, i will never understand).


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think that is the route Im going...keep the factory BBK and just have the calipers powder coated, and add cross drilled rotors...good luck on both builds!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

with the 14" rotors and 4 piston oem calipers, all u need are appropriate pads and fluid and you're golden.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

chtaylor71 said:


> I think that is the route Im going...keep the factory BBK and just have the calipers powder coated, and add cross drilled rotors...good luck on both builds!


Cross drilled rotors may look nice but they actually hurt your stopping distance.

And don't forget stainless lines if you're going to better fluid and plan on tracking it.


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good pads, stainless lines and fluid swap and I noticed SIGNIFICANT difference in braking in my G35x


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Keep up the excellent work


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice job..how is the functionality of the navigation? Are your steering wheel controls still working???

Again..nice work..


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

since the nav unit is the stock one, and all we did was take the low level outputs in the trunk from the nav unit, all of the stock functionality is retained. i like that, but, the stock nav unit for navigation, really sucks ass. i don;t know WHY OEM's have such a hard time making a nav unit that actually works WELL, in light of today's technology. my suabru had a MUCH better nav, as does my GF's porsche. why they don't want to make them usable or anything, i don't understand. oh well. i still gotta get around to putting a new center channel in. i think it's really holding me back. otherwise it kicks ass!!!


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Vactor: Great install, nice work! I'm doing a 2007 G35 sedan with an MS8. Where did you get the connector to interface with the factory connectors? Also, do you know of a complete wiring diagram, and the location of the stock Bose amps for each speaker? What size is the stock center channel speaker, and how much depth or room is there for a slightly larger speaker?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

SynRG said:


> Vactor: Great install, nice work! I'm doing a 2007 G35 sedan with an MS8. Where did you get the connector to interface with the factory connectors? Also, do you know of a complete wiring diagram, and the location of the stock Bose amps for each speaker? What size is the stock center channel speaker, and how much depth or room is there for a slightly larger speaker?


-the connector interface i made from a Bose factory amp i won on ebay. unscrewed it, took out the board, cut out the connector and soldered rca and speaker wire connectors to it so that it plugged back into the factory harness so i could use the factory wires etc. not hard, just a bit of datailing pita.

-the wiring diagram came from the OEM service manual i got on ebay on a cd rom that i got for like fifteen bucks (SOOO worth getting!!!)

-on the sedan the OEM bose amp is hanging from the top of the trunk on the left side, on the sedan i think it is on the floor of the left side of the trunk. oem service manual has the specifics. 

-oem center channel is a 3", but a 4" should fit with minimal work. mine is going to be a jbl P462 next week.

good luck, and keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

so how do you like that set? i am realllllly interested in a set, im just kind of torn becuase i too have an ms-8 and plan on active and i would hate to waste such an amazing passive cross over :\ espeicly since at least 200$ of that price is towrds that cross over.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

no wste. sure, the passive is a good design, but, it's still a passive. i LOVE my setup. it's clear, dynamic andfd plain FUN. i hear things i have not heard before. my home system includes Linkwitz Orions, Linkwitz Plutos, Dynaudio 1.3, and an NHT XdA ... the JBL's sound every bit as good as any of those setups ...


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

vactor said:


> yes they will. as will the illusion audio ND8's and other great 8's. but i don't want to do a 3 way setup in the front, *and the MS8 is not designed to do a 3 way setup* and there really aren't any 8's that do a 2 way well. unless i want to et a tweeter to cross over at about 1400 hz, not recommended. with the MS8, there's no real reason for large drivers up front.


where did you get this little tid-bit of information?
semms like you have a severe case of pull-sh!t-out-of-your-a$$-itus to me


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

AdamTaylor said:


> where did you get this little tid-bit of information?
> semms like you have a severe case of pull-sh!t-out-of-your-a$$-itus to me


nice post. but if you would read the manual and look at the posts from andy you would not display your ignorance like this and engage in name calling. the MS8 has 8 outputs. if you go 3 way active in the front then you are using 6 channels. the center is number 7, and then you can only run subwoofers off of the remaining channel. thus leaving no MS8 outputs for the necessary rear channels. therefore, the MS8 is *not* _designed_ for a 3 way front setup. now pull YOUR head out of your wherever and stop being unhelpful and maybe _add_ useful info to a discussion.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

it is...it's in the otpions, in fact, it's designed for any verible postions you can make up with those 8 channels, i run mine passive with dummy channels, calling them active 2 way, and once it hears the dead channels it compensates, its ain incredible versatile system. 

anyways, you like them? how did you like them compared to the 608's?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

vactor said:


> nice post. but if you would read the manual and look at the posts from andy you would not display your ignorance like this and engage in name calling. the MS8 has 8 outputs. if you go 3 way active in the front then you are using 6 channels. the center is number 7, and then you can only run subwoofers off of the remaining channel. thus leaving no MS8 outputs for the necessary rear channels. therefore, the MS8 is *not* _designed_ for a 3 way front setup. now pull YOUR head out of your wherever and stop being unhelpful and maybe _add_ useful info to a discussion.


You just need a quasi-active for center, 3way front, rears and sub 
That's what I'm planning for my MS-8. T/A is not necessary for tweeters. 

Kelvin


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

vactor said:


> nice post. but if you would read the manual and look at the posts from andy you would not display your ignorance like this and engage in name calling. the MS8 has 8 outputs. if you go 3 way active in the front then you are using 6 channels. the center is number 7, and then you can only run subwoofers off of the remaining channel. thus leaving no MS8 outputs for the necessary rear channels. therefore, the MS8 is *not* _designed_ for a 3 way front setup. now pull YOUR head out of your wherever and stop being unhelpful and maybe _add_ useful info to a discussion.


stating that it is not designed for 3 way is ignorant, ever take into account people who dont use rear fill or maybe someone in my position where i have a 2 seater car and only need my front components, center channel and sub stage. 

just because it doesnt work optimally for your setup doesnt mean it isnt designed for it. pull your head out of YOUR ass and think about sh!t before you say it.... (Edited, didnt expect everyone to get butt hurt about a personal negative experience with a set of speakers)

or you could go the route evil said which is also in the literature but you wouldnt know because your selective visual attention only saw what you wanted to see


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

very nice but you lost me 
1 running 300watts per side when specs say 150rms per side(unless you explained wrong and diagram wrong)
2 you're running 2 4 channel 's when 1 can do the job ..
im very confused


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW Dumb and Dumberer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #1. The 660gti set is probably the best two way set ever made at pretty much any price. Your an ignorant ******* (pretty sure I have gone through this with you before). Not even close to a waste of money! Even an Alpine engineer says they are one of the best sets ever made???? The MS-8 can do almost anything....we all know that. BUT! what it was designed for was definitely geared towards multi channel surround. It can do a hell of a job with a 3way active front stage but that is not what its geared toward! 

Now the power..... Ok Anyone who has ever played with these speakers knows that 150 is nothing more then a tease to these (as is with the 608s) If your gonna put the money down on this absolutely amazing set of components then you better be able to put some legit power to them! 300 at least! 1 4channel cannot do the job he is doing with two! Try it! the results will be night and day, I promise you that!


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

Talkin to me? Ok the component set can handle 300rms.. (short answer)
So are each tweeter &mid woofer on its own channel? Dose not apear that way if so, my confusioni see 1 tweeter & 1 mid woofer on 1 4channel amp.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

AdamTaylor said:


> pull your head out of YOUR ass and think about sh!t before you say it.... BTW, nice choice on overpriced under performing components for the front, bet that leather grill adds 12 deebeez to your shiz.


thanks again for the informative post. and the nice rapport you are building with long time members. 

as far as the MS8, it is optimally designed for a center channel AND rear fill. that is how it was designed to be used. just because there are OTHER methods that are acceptable, but suboptimal, does not support your statement. 

and way to go bashing my speakers. ever listen to them? ever listen to a real home system? ever build your own home speakers? got any idea what good sound is or why? know anything about how much i paid for anything in my install? care to actually contribute in a meaningful way to this or any other thread? if so, please add more. if you want to continue your drivel, then please do so elsewhere. if you don't like my choices in components, there are less inciteful and rude ways of doing it. maybe telling something informative about why the GTi speakers are not as good as something you have in mind might help. otherwise, please stop posting in this thread.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

seismicboom said:


> very nice but you lost me
> 1 running 300watts per side when specs say 150rms per side(unless you explained wrong and diagram wrong)
> 2 you're running 2 4 channel 's when 1 can do the job ..
> im very confused


i am a believer in more power versus less. it allows for a lower noise floor and great headroom. even at loud music listening levels, the speakers rarely see more than a handful of watts at anytime, and a lot more for only a VERY short time.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

Does each tweeter and mid woofer have it's own channel ??

Or is tweeter combined with mid woofer bridged?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

seismicboom said:


> Does each tweeter and mid woofer have it's own channel ??
> 
> Or is tweeter combined with mid woofer bridged?


if you look at the diagram on page one, you will see that each mid and tweeter in the door is run off of the bridged channels of one of the two alpine amps. so a bridged set of channels to each tweeter, and a bridges channel to each mid.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Vactor....dont waste your time! Ingnorance is bliss and he is one happy SOB! Dumb as a box of rocks and twice as useless but happy just the same! Anyone who has had any dealings with the 660 gti knows they are without question one of (if not the) best 2 way out of the box comp sets ever made. PERIOD!

seismicboom.... Lets put it this way.....You are not likely to ever overpower the 660 (or 608) set. However 150 will just not get the job done in any way shape or form (again, either set). If you want real results from those sets your gonna need a minimum of 150 to just the midbass!! There efficient but for some reason they dont get crankin till you can get some real power to them. Not sure why? They can handle insane power though. I ran 500 to each side of the 608 sets and they could care less. They sounded phenominal though! 150 to each side was.....mediocre at best! Just the nature of that particular beast. I have hertz hsk165xl now and I couldnt dream of doing anything like that to those (despite people thinking they can handle power....LOL obviously they havent used the jbl gti sets!) They also dont need it.... (personally I am not a fan of the hertz and thankfully have sold them, pending the rest of payment of course). 
The 660 set is nothing short of incredible! Anyone who has the $ to spend on them will likely never look back. They fail at nothing!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

FYI the tweets do not need that much power, and I am willing to bet between the owner and the ms8 the gains are LOW to them. But if you have the channels/power..........DO IT.....DO IT


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> WOW Dumb and Dumberer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #1. The 660gti set is probably the best two way set ever made at pretty much any price. Your an ignorant ******* (pretty sure I have gone through this with you before). Not even close to a waste of money! Even an Alpine engineer says they are one of the best sets ever made???? The MS-8 can do almost anything....we all know that. BUT! what it was designed for was definitely geared towards multi channel surround. It can do a hell of a job with a 3way active front stage but that is not what its geared toward!
> 
> Now the power..... Ok Anyone who has ever played with these speakers knows that 150 is nothing more then a tease to these (as is with the 608s) If your gonna put the money down on this absolutely amazing set of components then you better be able to put some legit power to them! 300 at least! 1 4channel cannot do the job he is doing with two! Try it! the results will be night and day, I promise you that!



The guy is a noob, and said he was confused, no need to jump his ass


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

man i just wanted to read a reveiw on the 660's compared to the 608's thanks dicks for trolling the guys thread and bashing the **** out of him. take it to PM's if you feel he needs to know something he's saying is wrong, this is a learning forum, not a "lets bash the noob" forum. thank you


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> The guy is a noob, and said he was confused, no need to jump his ass


Who's ass did I jump?????


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree the 660Gti is a nice set but only if you use the waveguide. Heard my friend's install with and without and the difference is stunning. 
For those that don't know, the mid from that set has been tested and has shown to be an impressively low distorsion design ; MUCH lower than higher priced mids. 

Although, low distorsion speakers don't appeal to everyone, you cannot deny the fact that a lot of thoughts went through the R&D of that set. 

For those that are interested: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=24164&stc=1&d=1297410493 
I'm not german so I can't help you understand the article 

Enjoy! 
Kelvin 

PS: please note that in this article, the power requirement is in RMS - meaning 100RMS to 300RMS


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I remember the time when the photo gallery was for ummmmm.... photos. Not douchery!!! Nice install OP, as long as your satisfied with it... thats all that counts.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

vactor said:


> if you look at the diagram on page one, you will see that each mid and tweeter in the door is run off of the bridged channels of one of the two alpine amps. so a bridged set of channels to each tweeter, and a bridges channel to each mid.


Thanks i was under th impression that the mids were combined for 300rms but now i see you have each drive bridged and not a set of the drivers bridged .
1200+ rms just for upfront i suspect is inane in a gret way..


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

rexroadj :thumbsdown:

trojan fan :thumbsup:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

seismicboom said:


> rexroadj :thumbsdown:
> 
> trojan fan :thumbsup:



Sorry.....I rolled you into the reply to the other guy (AHOLE!) I didnt mean to jump down your throat as well......


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry for the continuing the OT but it might be helpful for people reading......

Another user mentioned the other day that his MS-8 sounded horrible with some hiphop and electronic music if a center channel was used and Logic7 active. I was not aware of this and was wondering if anyone was having this issue or if it might just have been his particular system of his personal taste.

Anyone feel that Logic7 center setups sound _bad_ or unalienable in anyway with some music?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Sorry for the continuing the OT but it might be helpful for people reading......
> 
> Another user mentioned the other day that his MS-8 sounded horrible with some hiphop and electronic music if a center channel was used and Logic7 active. I was not aware of this and was wondering if anyone was having this issue or if it might just have been his particular system of his personal taste.
> 
> Anyone feel that Logic7 center setups sound _bad_ or unalienable in anyway with some music?


The review in PASMAG also had the same results with the logic7. Some points it "MADE" the song.....Other times it was to unrealistic and ruined the experience till they turned it off..... Wonder if its better with movies vs. music (or live concert material???)


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

dammit. the p462 i put it had something wrong with it, as if some debris or something got into the motor. it distorts badly. crap. and since i sent my other one away, i don't have a ready replacement. looks like i gotta get another set ... damn, i was really hoping to have it shine today


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

The other one doesnt work very well either It plays off and on....it is still on my bench


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

My price for them is $79.31 (without shipping but its usually insanely cheap!) I would be more then happy to get them for you if you like.


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

vactor: great thread, and great install. A couple of questions...

Another thread on the forum talks about using an MS8 in a G37, and talks about a low level message on the MS8 and problems with hiss. Did you have any low level issues between the MS8 and the factory head unit, and is there any detectable noise in the system?

Exactly which leads from the factory head unit did you use to provide a full-range signal to the MS8.

Okay, maybe three questions...

Is the signal provided from the head unit flat (assuming the tone controls are flat)? Bose sometimes uses EQ in the head unit, sometimes in the amplifier unit.

Thanks for posting your install, and for all the help. This car has the potential for a really great system.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

SynRG said:


> vactor: great thread, and great install. A couple of questions...
> 
> Another thread on the forum talks about using an MS8 in a G37, and talks about a low level message on the MS8 and problems with hiss. Did you have any low level issues between the MS8 and the factory head unit, and is there any detectable noise in the system?


no noise at all in my system. it is as quiet as stock. no interface problems or anything. 



SynRG said:


> Exactly which leads from the factory head unit did you use to provide a full-range signal to the MS8.


i used pins 24, 25, 26, 27 i believe from the harness at the OEM amp. these are the balanced front left and right outputs from the headunit (check the oem wiring diagram in the service manual)



SynRG said:


> Okay, maybe three questions...
> 
> Is the signal provided from the head unit flat (assuming the tone controls are flat)? Bose sometimes uses EQ in the head unit, sometimes in the amplifier unit.
> 
> Thanks for posting your install, and for all the help. This car has the potential for a really great system.


the signal from the radio is a high quality, low level, balanced output that has had no filtering or EQ done on it. all of the EQing in the oem bose system is done through the amplifier. 

thanks for the kind words. i will be going to a local car audio meet tomorrow and maybe some fellow DIYMA's will be able to post their thoughts.


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

vactor said:


> no noise at all in my system. it is as quiet as stock. no interface problems or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, exactly the info I needed. Look forward to the feed back.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

can wait to install a processor in my G. Still doing some research but this made me lean towards a ms-8. thanks


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

it works very very well in these cars. with the built in center channel available, the MS8 can be used to its full potential. i still need to do more sound deadening in the rear. more pics of that to come!


----------



## nitropilot (May 6, 2010)

How's the 4" center install coming? I'm working towards starting an MS-8 build in my g37 sedan as well. Going to start out with the MS-8 and stock speakers to see how the mids sound. They only bug me in the upper midrange so hoping the MS-8 will help with that. Eventually I'm going to replace all the speakers including center. Seems like a bigger than 3" center will be good even if using 3" in the doors. So I'm interested in what you have to do to get the 4" in there.


----------



## dutchman79 (Aug 16, 2010)

Any electrical system upgrades for this high powered system? Sorry if it was posted already, I didn't read every post.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

with class D amps all around, stock electrical system works just fine


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

vactor said:


> with class D amps all around, stock electrical system works just fine


Yeah , the big thing about Class D is it uses less Current , but once you get into the volume it starts to suck as much as a Class AB


----------



## dirtypancakes (Dec 5, 2010)

Just installed one in 2007 g35x sedan with base audio. Cut a hole where the stock 3.5 inch center channel driver would be. (cut out is underneath the dash behind the nav screen and serves as a nice guide. Tip. cut from below first) Works decent without a center channel, but amazing with a center channel. Be prepared to play with the wiring of the sub and center channel to get it just right. I had to reverse the wiring of my TW5 that points towards the rear in my trunk to get it to blend perfectly. But once you set it up... good lord.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, MS8 and center channel really make things sound very good imho. still takes tuning, but once you get it, it really snaps together


----------



## monkeydoc (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: G37 Sedan MS8 system install*

I am completely new to amplifers. I just bought and installed my first amp a Alpine PDX-F4 although there is some improvement with the sound the bass is not what I expected. Do I need to purchase another amp to increase the power? If so how do I connect them to form a single unit?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: G37 Sedan MS8 system install*



monkeydoc said:


> I am completely new to amplifers. I just bought and installed my first amp a Alpine PDX-F4 although there is some improvement with the sound the bass is not what I expected. Do I need to purchase another amp to increase the power? If so how do I connect them to form a single unit?


You have a couple dozen different ways of doing this. Perhaps
the easiest would be if the amp has an "OUTPUT" set of RCA's.
If the crossover within the amp is active, most of the time the
output section activates sub crossovers. 

If this is not the case with your amp, and you only have 1 pair
of RCA's, adding another amp via 'rca Y adaptor' is another
method.

So as to not derail this thread, feel free to PM me and I'll help
you out. If you wish


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

aweosme read! im doing a g37 install myself with some 

L6SE
L1proR2
MS-8


----------



## m3clubracer (Feb 5, 2016)

Is yours a bose system or base? I have a base and have metra 70-7552, 71-7552 and am apprehensive as to the pinout and connections. Do you have any advise please?


----------



## BabyFace (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey Vactor, great build! I'm in the process of a build in the same car and am planning a lot of similar things (PDX-F6 and PDX-V9, clearly not as loud though. Been doing a lot of research and honestly have lots of questions but I'll limit it to one. I've been hearing mixed opinions on where to get the OEM signal from. Some people say it's best to get it from the amp outputs (IE FLW, FLT, FRW, FRT, C, RL, RR and Sub signals all being utilized) and others, like yourself simply use the low level outputs of the stock radio before the amp. Obviously you prefer the latter but I'm just curious how you determined that to be the better choice. Also, did you have any issues with losing any of the OEM features? I've been told that if I bypass the Bose amp I'd lose the BT streaming, HF calling, Nav voice prompts, reverse warning chimes, etc. Thanks for any info/insight.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the outputs from the radio were apparently unprocessed and very good quality and came after a good 24 bit dac inside the headunit. take the output from the headunit before the amp. i don't think you will lose any functionality, i did not. but my 09 did not have BT streaming. everything else works.


----------



## BabyFace (Dec 21, 2015)

vactor said:


> the outputs from the radio were apparently unprocessed and very good quality and came after a good 24 bit dac inside the headunit. take the output from the headunit before the amp. i don't think you will lose any functionality, i did not. but my 09 did not have BT streaming. everything else works.


Hey Vactor, thanks for the info! After reading your post and doing more research I've found out that I need to use the high level outputs form the OEM Bose amp though in order to utilize the center channel. I really like your build and I'll be aiming to finish mine as nice as yours. Thanks for the info and motivation.


----------



## Mjohns (Dec 28, 2021)

New guy here. Is there a reason I don't see any pics from this thread?! Is it too old?


----------

